# Millions of Users Still on Windows XP



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Found this article interesting,

http://www.v3.co.uk/v3-uk/news/2402943/windows-xp-still-in-use-on-millions-of-machines

Assuming one practices safe-surfing online, has an up-to-date anti-virus, doesn't use IE 8, (The highest MS browser allowed on Windows XP,) maintains a secure encrypted wireless network, perhaps an external Firewall, how safe or at risk, are they with Windows XP?

I think people don't want Windows 8, can't get new Windows 7 anymore, so they feel stuck, in a rut. Or at least XP works fine for them.

Is the community still seeing a lot of XP machines in use?

Jack


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

About a third of the computers that I service run Windows XP because their users can't afford a newer computer or aren't willing or able to learn a newer and more complicated operating system.

Windows 7 is my primary operating system, but I still run Windows XP in some of my computers and have it configured to keep receiving security updates. 

Several threads here are from Windows XP users, but that number has dropped significantly in the last year. 

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

XP is no more vulnerable than it was when MS stopped supporting it.
However, none of the vulnerabilities found since then will be fixed in XP so you will become increasingly reliant on AV software being kept up to date with those vulnerabilities, and your use of safe techniques.


----------

